# Suche 3D Programm für jMonkeyEngine



## Jean-Pierre (30. Jan 2011)

Abend,

ich fange gerade an Java zu lernen, 
mit dem Ziel später einmal Spiele zu programmieren.

Neben Java möchte ich noch ein 3D Programm erlernen (Cinema4D, Blender, und so weiter),
am liebsten wäre mir hierbei Cinema4D da es dafür die meisten Tutorials gibt.

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob man eine Landschaft von Cinema4D in die jMonkeyEngine importieren kann???:L

Habe keine lust das falsche Programm zu erlernen, wäre sehr nett, wenn mir mal jemand was dazu sagen könnte

mfg.Jean-Pierre


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jan 2011)

Ich kenne zwar Cinema4D und JME "eigentlich" nicht, aber _irgendeine_ Möglichkeit gibt es praktisch immer. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner bei solchen Programmen ist meistens das OBJ-Format: Jedes 3D-Programm kann die schreiben, und JME sie auch importieren, und notfalls ist ein einfacher Parser dafür auch schnell selbst geschrieben (wobei ein nicht-einfacher schon nicht so einfach wäre  )
Aber vielleicht weiß noch jemand was genaueres.


----------



## Hogli (31. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
schau dir mal auf Youtube die Videos zum Thema "jMonkeyEngine SDK" an. Da spielt das OGRE XML Format wohl die entscheidende Rolle und da ist Blender ganz gut aufgestellt (OGRE Meshes Exporter, dotScene Exporter).

Grüße Hogli


----------



## Runtime (31. Jan 2011)

JME unterstützt Wavefront-dateien, aber falls Cinema4D das nicht tut, gäbe es noch einen Plugin.


----------



## Jean-Pierre (31. Jan 2011)

Danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge, werde mit *Blender* anfangen

mfg.Jean-Pierre


----------



## Marco13 (31. Jan 2011)

Wenn, dann richtig


----------

